# UFC 104 Bar List



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

List 1

Fox & Hound @ Birmingham Birmingham AL 205 968-3823 
Hooters @ E Birmingham Birmingham AL 205 437-1880 
Hooters @ Homewood Birmingham AL 205 940 9145 
Hooters @ Trussville Birmingham AL 205 655 9475 
Hooters @ Huntsville Huntsville AL 256 722 0166 
Hooters @ Pelham Pelham AL 205 682-9464 
Hooters @ Tuscaloosa Tuscaloosa AL 205 758 3035 
Hooters @ Fayetteville AR Fayetteville AR 479 575-9464 
Hooters @ Fort Smith Fort Smith AR 479 458 6132 
Hooters @ North Little Rock N Little Rock AR 501 945-0444 
Fox & Hound @ N. Little Rock N. Little Rock AR 501 753-8300 
Dos Gringos @ Chandler Chandler AZ 480-855-3303 
McCools Bar and Grill Chandler AZ 480-289-4222 
Fox & Hound @ Gilbert Gilbert AZ 480 507-2343 
Arizona Pizza Company Glendale AZ 623 566-8123 
Dos Gringos @ Mesa Mesa AZ 480-633-5525 
Fox & Hound @ Peoria Peoria AZ 623 486-0779 
McDuffys – Peoria Peoria AZ 623 334-5000 
Azool Grill Phoenix AZ 623 582-5177 
Dave & Busters @ Scottsdale Phoenix AZ 480 538-8956 
Hazelwoods 1st Place Phoenix AZ 602 957-2462 
American Junkie Scottsdale AZ 480 481-3100 
Ponderosa Bowling Center Show Low AZ 928-537-9828 
Cocopah Casino Somerton AZ 928 726-8066 
Fox & Hound @ Tucson Tucson AZ 520 575-1980 
Dave & Busters @ Santa Anita Arcadia CA 626 802-6115 
JJ Purty Landers Fallbrook CA 760-451-8571 
Red Zone Sports Grill Fresno CA 559-434-7200 
Big Wangs @ Hollywood Hollywood CA 323 469-2449 
Hurricane Bar & Grill Huntington Beach CA 714 374-0500 
Champps @ Irvine Irvine CA 949 453-9333 
Dave & Busters @ Irvine Irvine CA 949 727-0555 
Dave & Busters @ San Jose Milpitas CA 408 957-9215 
Big Wangs @ N Hollywood North Hollywood CA 818-985-2449 
Dave & Busters @ Ontario Mills Ontario Mills CA 909 987-1557 
Danny Ks Billiards & Café Orange CA 714 771-9707 
Dave & Busters @ Orange Orange CA 714 769-1515 
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Palmdale Palmdale CA 661 947-0900 
Dullahans Pasadena CA 626-578-9155 
Gold Club Rancho Cordova CA 916-858-0444 
On The Rocks Sports Bar Redondo Beach CA 310 379-7438 
108 Sports Lounge Riverbank CA 209 869-2456 
Wild Danz Pizza Rocklin CA 916-624-9453 
Boulevard San Diego CA 619 464-9945 
Double Deuce @ San Diego San Diego CA 619 450 6522 
Abbey Tavern San Francisco CA 415 221-7767 
Taco Shop @ Underdogs San Francisco CA 415 566 8700 
Yankee Doodles @ Santa Monica Santa Monica CA 310-394-4632 
Cali Comfort – California Comfort Spring Valley CA 619 337-0670 
Diamond Mountain Casino Susanville CA 530 252-1100 
Spearmint Rhino @ Torrance (Midnight Sun Enterprisies, Inc.) Torrance CA 310 532-2427 
Bombay Bar & Grill Ventura CA 805 258-9506 
McCarthys Aurora CO 303-693-4500 
Scooters Sports Bar & Grill Aurora CO 303 366-0019 
Harpos Boulder CO 303 444-9464 
C.B. & Potts @ Flatiron Broomfield CO 720-887-3383 
Champps @ Colorado Springs Colorado Springs CO 719 548-0113 
Fox & Hound @ Colorado Springs Colorado Springs CO 719 570-0500 
Good Company Restaurant & Bar Colorado Springs CO 719-528-8877 
C.B. & Potts @ Englewood Englewood CO 303 770-1982 
C.B. & Potts @ Ft. Collins Fort Collins CO 970-221-5954 
Mulligans Pub Ft Collins CO 970 482 2584 
Grand Slam Sports Cafe Greenwood Village CO 303-799-1300 
C.B. & Potts @ Highlands Ranch Highlands Ranch CO 720 344-1200 
Champps @ Aspen Grove Littleton CO 303 707-0333 
Champps @ Park Meadows Littleton CO 303 799-1333 
Fox & Hound @ Littleton I Littleton CO 720 493-0111 
Fox & Hound @ Littleton II Littleton CO 720 922-0400 
Fox & Hound @ Lone Tree Lone Tree CO 720 875-9161 
C.B. & Potts @ Westminster Westminster CO 303-451-5767 
Fox & Hound @ Westminster Westminster CO 303 464-7366 
Lodos Bar & Grill @ Westminster Westminster CO 303-635-8025 
Harrys Sports Bar North Haven CT 203 654-4191 
TD Homers Southington CT 860-329-0387 
Wolfs Den @ Mohegan Sun Casino Uncasville CT 860 862-7427 
Hooters @ Washington ,DC Washington DC 202 962 0965 
Champps @ Wilmington Wilmington DE 302 478-9400 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Altamonte) Altamonte Springs FL 407 331-6611 
Mugshots Altamonte Springs FL 407 786-5024 
Gators Dockside @ Hunt Club Apopka FL 407-869-4222 
Beef OBradys @ Auburndale Auburndale FL 863 968-0010 
Duffys Sports Grill @ Boca Raton Boca Raton FL 561 869-0552 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Boca East) Boca Raton FL 561 988-9142 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Boca West) Boca Raton FL 561-487-2989 
Packys Sports Grill Boca Raton FL 561 482-0052 
Smokey Bones BBQ @ Boca Raton Boca Raton FL 561 852-7870 
Wowies Sports Grill Boca Raton FL 561 392-5040 
Duffys Sports Grill @ Boynton East Boynton Beach FL 561 963-3234 
Duffys Sports Grill @ Boynton West Boynton Beach FL 561 752-4949 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Boynton) Boynton Beach FL 561 735-0591 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Brandon) Brandon FL 813-643-0511 
Diamond Billiards Cape Coral FL 239 573-7665 
Hooters @ Casselberry Casselberry FL 407 767-8822 
Bubba Ques Chiefland FL 352 493-4492 
Mugs N Jugs Clearwater FL 727 535-5847 
Gators Dockside @ Clermont Clermont FL 352 242-1825 
Gators Dockside @ Lake County Clermont FL 352 536-1174 
Buffalo Wings & Rings @ Coconut Creek Coconut Creek FL 954 978 9688 
Sports Exchange Coral Gables FL 305 774 1222 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Coral Springs) Coral Springs FL 954 825-0574 
Dania Jai Alai Dania FL 954 927-2841 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Davie) Davie FL 954 236-0062 
Hooters @ Daytona Daytona Beach FL 386 238 0650 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Daytona Beach) Daytona Beach FL 386 255-2555 
Oyster Pub Daytona Beach FL 386 255-6348 
Duffys Sports Grill @ Deerfield Beach Deerfield Beach FL 954 429-8820 
Duffys Sports Grill @ Delray Beach Delray Beach FL 561 276-3332 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Fort Myers) Fort Myers FL 239-931-4160 
Champps @ Ft. Lauderdale Ft. Lauderdale FL 954 491-9335 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Ft. Lauderdale) Ft. Lauderdale FL 954 565-5747 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Estero) Ft. Myers FL 239 461-9334 
Rondaos Ft. Myers FL 239 481-1882 
Gators Dockside @ Gainesville Gainesville FL 352 338-4445 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Gainesville) Gainesville FL 352 371-0818 
Mothers Pub & Grill Gainesville FL 352 378-8135 
Duffys Sports Grill @ Greenacres Greenacres FL 561 642-6388 
Scarletts Cabaret Hallandale Beach FL 954-455-8318 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Hollywood) Hollywood FL 954-925-7275 
Bostons The Gourmet Pizza @ Jacksonville Jacksonville FL 904 572-4677 
Gators Dockside @ Baymeadow Jacksonville FL 904-448-0500 
Gators Dockside @ Jacksonville Jacksonville FL 904-777-6135 
Gators Dockside @ Oakleaf Jacksonville FL 904 425-6466 
Hooters @ Jacksonville (San Jose) Jacksonville FL 904 636-9800 
Hooters @ Jacksonville Southside Jacksonville FL 904 807 9541 
Hooters @ Jax Landing Jacksonville FL 904 356 5400 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Mandarin) Jacksonville FL 904 292-0003 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Regency) Jacksonville FL 904 720-0551 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Southside) Jacksonville FL 904 565-2882 
Duffys Sports Grill @ Jensen Jensen Beach FL 772 692-9123 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Jensen) Jensen Beach FL 772 692-3611 
Duffys Sports Grill @ Jupiter East Jupiter FL 561 743-4405 
Duffys Sports Grill @ Jupiter West Jupiter FL 561 741-8900 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Jupiter) Jupiter FL 561-746-6720 
Gators Dockside @ Lake Mary Lake Mary FL 407 330-2557 
Brass Monkey Tavern Lake Worth FL 561 968-9559 
Gators Dockside @ Highland City Lakeland FL 863 619-7627 
Hooters @ Lakeland Lakeland FL 863 644 8461 
Hooters @ Lakeland II Lakeland FL 863 859-7772 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Lakeland) Lakeland FL 863 709-9262 
Mojos Wings Burgers & Beer Lakeland FL 863-583-9119 
Beef OBradys @ Wilderness Land O Lakes FL 813 388-6893 
Duffys Sports Grill @ Melbourne Melbourne FL 321 725-2840 
Hooters @ Melbourne Melbourne FL 321 725-7409 
Dogs Family Sports Bar and Grill Merritt Island FL 321-453-1288 
Hooters @ Merritt Island Merritt Island FL 321 449 0752 
Dave & Busters @ Miami Miami FL 305 468-1555 
Doral Billiards Miami FL 305 592-8486 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Doral) Miami FL 305 629-9442 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Kendall) Miami FL 305 595-7448 
Sunset Tavern Miami Fl 305-665-9996 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (North Miami) N. Miami Beach FL 305 945-6878 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Naples) Naples FL 239 591-0125 
Beef OBradys @ Ocala – Forty East Shopping Center Ocala FL 352-304-5333 
Dugout, The Ocala FL 352 680-0376 
Gators Dockside @ Ocala Ocala FL 352 433-2441 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Ocala) Ocala FL 352 620-8989 
Gators Dockside @ Ocoee Ocoee FL 407 521-5545 
Hooters @ Orange Park Orange Park FL 904 215 5858 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Orange Park) Orange Park FL 904 278-4600 
Gators Dockside @ Dr. Phillips Orlando FL 407 770-6049 
Gators Dockside @ Waterford Lakes Orlando FL 407 249-9444 
Hooters @ Kirkman Road Orlando FL 407 354-5350 
Hooters @ Lake Buena Vista Orlando Fl 407 239 0900 
Hooters @ Orlando (Airport) Orlando FL 407 850-2552 
Hooters @ Waterford Lakes Orlando FL 407 243-6466 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Airport) Orlando FL 407 856-7045 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Alafaya) Orlando FL 407 736-0333 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Buena Vista) Orlando FL 407-239-1800 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Florida Mall) Orlando FL 407-240-4080 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Hiawassee) Orlando FL 407 295-0838 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Hunters Creek) Orlando FL 407 852-9151 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (I-Drive) Orlando FL 407 370-6688 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Kirkman Road) Orlando FL 407 248-0000 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Winter Park) Orlando FL 407 671-1011 
Smokey Bones BBQ @ Alafaya Orlando FL 407 249-2009 
Smokey Bones BBQ @ Fashion Sq. Mall Orlando FL 407 894-1511 
Medici Cigar Bar Oviedo FL 407 365-8333 
Duffys Sports Grill @ Palm Beach Gardens Palm Beach FL 561 493-8381 
Duffys Sports Grill @ PGA Palm Beach Garden FL 561 721-2650 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Gardens) Palm Beach Gardens FL 561-691-1915 
Rockit Lanes Panama City Beach FL 850 249-2695 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Pembroke Pines) Pembroke Pines FL 954 438-0111 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Pensacola) Pensacola FL 850 505-2670 
Will Call Sports Grille Pensacola FL 850-912-8644 
Duffys Sports Grill @ Plantation Plantation FL 954 473-0477 
Smokey Bones BBQ @ Plantation Plantation FL 954 474-3833 
Cheetah @ Pompano Pompano Beach FL 954 971-2600 
Duffys Sports Grill @ St Lucie Port St Lucie FL 772 924-3565 
Duffys Sports Grill @ St Lucie West Port St Lucie FL 772 873-8150 
Duffys Sports Grill @ Royal Palm Beach Royal Palm Beach FL 561 478-8852 
Hooters @ Sanford Sanford FL 407 324 1272 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Sanford) Sanford FL 407 328-7037 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Sarasota) Sarasota FL 941-378-8888 
Sidelines Sports Grill St. Cloud FL 407 957-3434 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (St. Petersburg) St. Petersburg FL 727 217-9206 
Duffys Sports Grill @ Stuart Stuart FL 772 221-4899 
Duffys Sports Grill @ Stuart South Stuart FL 772 781-1388 
Paper Moon @ Stuart Stuart FL 772-692-2331 
Hooters @ Sunrise Sunrise FL 954 748 1000 
Hooters @ Tallahassee Tallahassee FL 850 385 2004 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Tallahassee) Tallahassee FL 850 222-0364 
Champps @ Tampa Tampa FL 813 353-0200 
Dubliner Pub @ North Tampa Tampa FL 813-300-2076 
Gators Dockside @ Tampa Tampa FL 813 341-4445 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Tampa) Tampa FL 813-969-0020 
Press Box @ Tampa Tampa FL 813 876-3528 
Applebees @ Wellington Wellington FL 561 790 2994 
Duffys Sports Grill @ Royal Palm West West Palm Beach FL 561 792-4045 
Duffys Sports Grill @ West Palm Beach West Palm Beach FL 561 688-1820 
Rachels West Palm Beach FL 561 616-9600 
Carolina Ale House @ Weston Weston FL 954 217-1233 
Gators Dockside @ Winter Springs Winter Springs FL 407-695-6622 
Pretzels Bar & Grill Winter Springs FL 407 699 5524 
Champps @ Alpharetta Alpharetta GA 770 642-1933 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Alpharetta) Alpharetta GA 678 277-2581 
Cheyenne Grill Atlanta GA 404 842 1010 
Hooters @ Cumberland Atlanta GA 770 984 0287 
Stats Atlanta GA 404 885 1472 
Hooters @ Augusta Augusta GA 706 736 8454 
Hooters @ Canton, GA. Canton GA 678 493-0369 
Hooters @ Columbus, Ga. Columbus GA 706 596 4668 
Locos Deli & Pub @ Columbus Columbus GA 706 323 0700 
Hooters @ Conyers Conyers GA 770 483 5010 
Hooters @ Douglasville Douglasville GA 770 947-8009 
Dave & Busters @ Gwinnett Duluth GA 770 497-1152 
Hooters @ Gwinnett Duluth GA 770 497 0880 
Hooters @ Hiram Hiram GA 770 943-8896 
Hooters @ Tara Jonesboro GA 770 478 2262 
Baileys @ Kennesaw Kennasaw GA 770 794-4444 
Hooters @ Kennesaw Kennesaw GA 770 590 8820 
Smokey Bones BBQ @ Kennesaw Kennesaw GA 678 290-7771 
Hooters @ Lawrenceville, GA Lawrenceville GA 770 513-7260 
McCrays Tavern on the Square Lawrenceville GA 770-407-6754 
Hooters @ McDonough McDonough GA 678 583-9003 
Vendetta Pizza Cafe McDonough GA 678-432-3088 
Hooters @ Newnan Newnan GA 770 254 1687 
Hooters @ Roswell Roswell GA 770 992 4540 
Hooters @ Savannah Savannah GA 912 925 2536 
McCrays West Village Tavern Smyrna GA 678-370-9112 
Benchwarmers @ Stockbridge Stockbridge GA 678 565-7034 
Hooters @ Warner Robins Warner Robins GA 478 953-7200 
Chez Monique Aiea HI 808 488-2439 
Palms by the Bay Hilo HI 808 961-6461 
Alapai Cafe Honolulu HI 808-537-9543 
Dave & Busters @ Honolulu Honolulu HI 808 589-2215 
Fox & Hounds Honolulu HI 808-947-8057 
Ocean Sports Restaurant & Bar (Pho Lam Phung) Honolulu HI 808-944-3491 
Porkys Sports Bar Kailua HI 808 261 6733 
Kona Bowl Kailua Kona HI 808 326 2695 
Kahunas Sports Bar & Grill – Marine Corps Base Hawaii Kaneohe Bay HI 808 254-7660 
Leeward Bar & Grill c/o Leeward Bowling Alley Pearl City HI 808-454-1279 
Old Kemoo Wahiawa HI 808 621 1835 
All Play Des Moines IA 515 333-5050 
Stix Pool & Darts Windsor Heights IA 515 274 0129 
Hooters @ Boise Boise ID 208 321 4668 
Main Street Bistro Boise ID 208-345-9515 
Spearmint Rhino @ Boise (LCM, LLC) Boise ID 208 429-8229 
Fox & Hound @ Arlington Heights Arlington Heights IL 847 590-9019 
Foundry Aurora IL 630 978-2088 
Fox & Hound @ Aurora Aurora IL 630 236-9183 
Fox & Hound @ Bloomingdale Bloomingdale IL 630 295 9626 
Hooters @ Bloomington Bloomington IL 309 663 4668 
Hooters @ Champaign Champaign IL 217 355-7682 
John Barleycorn @ Lincoln Chicago IL 773 348 8899 
Social 25 Chicago IL 312 670 2200 
Hooters @ Fairview Heights Fairview Heights IL 618 398-3374 
Smokey Bones BBQ @ Fairview Heights Fairview Heights IL 618 624-1052 
Champps @ Lincolnshire Lincolnshire IL 847 793-0330 
Champps @ Lombard Lombard IL 630 627-3334 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Lombard) Lombard IL 630 241-3371 
115 Bourbon St. Sports Bar Merrionett Park IL 708 388 8881 
Champps @ Orland Park Orland Park IL 708 873-0033 
Hooters @ Peoria Peoria IL 309 676-5603 
Hooters @ Rockford Rockford IL 815 229-0539 
Champps @ Schaumburg Schaumburg IL 847 240-1333 
Fox & Hound @ Schaumburg Schaumburg IL 847 884-6821 
Champps @ Skokie Skokie IL 847 673-4778 
Village Inn Pizzeria Skokie IL 847 675 3737 
Hooters @ Springfield, IL Springfield IL 217 522-9110 
Kilroys Sports Bar Bloomington IN 812 333-6006 
Quarter Mile Pub Brownsburg IN 
Fox & Hound @ Carmel Carmel IN 317 844-0075 
Registry Chesterton IN 219-929-6400 
Fox & Hound @ Evansville Evansville IN 812 473-5721 
Bojaks Franklin IN 317 346 0310 
John Waynes American Grill Franklin IN 317 738 0312 
Champps @ Indianapolis Indianapolis IN 317 574-0333 
Champps @ Indianapolis-Downtown Indianapolis IN 317 951-0033 
Fox & Hound @ Indianapolis Indianapolis IN 317 913-1264 
Hooters @ Kansas City Speedway (Legends) Kansas City KS 913 788-4668 
Wayne & Larrys Lawrence KS 785 856-7170 
Hooters @ Olathe Olathe KS 913 780-9465 
Fox & Hound @ Overland Park Overland Park KS 913 649-1700 
Hooters @ Overland Park Overland Park KS 913 381 4668 
Hooters @ Topeka Topeka KS 785 273-9464 
Fox & Hound @ Wichita Wichita KS 316 634-2123 
Hooters @ Wichita Wichita KS 316 687 9464 
Buffalo Wings & Rings @ Bardstown Bardstown KY 502 349 1963 
Buffalo Wings & Rings @ Crescent Springs Crescent Springs KY 859 341 9464 
Rocker II @ Fort Knox Fort Knox KY 502 624-7583 
Spearmint Rhino @ Lexington (Kentucky Hospitality Venture, LLC) Lexington KY 859 263-1991 
Fox & Hound @ Louisville Louisville KY 502 394-7620 
Fox & Hound @ Baton Rouge Baton Rouge LA 225 926-1444 
TJ Ribs @ Acadian Baton Rouge LA 225-383-7427 
TJ Ribs @ Siegen Baton Rouge LA 225-291-8100 
Fast Eddies Billiards @ Bossier City Bossier City LA 318 741-0010 
Hooters @ Bossier City Bossier City LA 318 752 4447 
Cecils Cajun Kitchen Deridder LA 337-460-2014 
Wow Cafe & Wingery @ Elmwood Harahan LA 504 733 8600 
Daiquiri Bay Cafe Metairie LA 504 838 2282 
Fox & Hound @ New Orleans New Orleans LA 504 731-6000 
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Hadley MA Hadley MA 413 387-0135 
Smokey Bones BBQ @ Taunton Taunton MA 508-884-9566 
Greene Turtle @ Baltimore Baltimore MD 410 342-4222 
Hooters @ Harbor Place Baltimore MD 410 244 0367 
Champps @ Columbia Mall Columbia MD 443 367-0333 
Baileys @ Germantown Germantown MD 301 515-8880 
Hooters @ Laurel Laurel MD 301 362-5668 
Hooters @ Rockville Rockville MD 301 230 2134 
Hooters @ Towson Towson MD 410 769-9464 
Hooters @ Waldorf Waldorf MD 301 638-9464 
Baileys @ Canton Canton MI 734 844-1137 
Baileys @ Dearborn Dearborn MI 313 277-3212 
Roosevelts Bar & Grill @ Farmington Hills Farmington Hills MI 248-488-1990 
Hooters @ Flint Flint MI 810 732 0860 
Hooters @ Grand Rapids Grand Rapids MI 616 977-9464 
Ottawa Tavern Grand Rapids MI 616 451-8000 
Little Darlings Kalamazoo MI 269-344-5311 
Wings Etc. @ Kalamazoo Kalamazoo MI 269 365 9464 
Champps @ Lansing Lansing MI 517 267-9306 
Hooters @ Lansing Lansing MI 517 393 7997 
Champps @ Livonia Livonia MI 734 591-3334 
Coachs Corner Bar & Tavern Livonia MI 248-615-1330 
Petes Garage Monroe MI 734 243-0343 
Hooters @ Novi Novi MI 248 465 9464 
Hooters @ Kalamazoo Portage MI 269 381 4668 
Hooters @ Roseville Roseville MI 586 415-9870 
Roosevelts Bar and Grill @ Sterling Heights Sterling Heights MI 586-329-7500 
Hooters @ Taylor Taylor MI 734 374 9030 
Baileys @ Troy Troy MI 248 435-3044 
Champps @ Troy Troy MI 248 526-0333 
Hooters @ Troy II Troy MI 248 740 1574 
Champps @ Utica Utica MI 586 803-0033 
Red Ox Utica MI 586 726 7070 
Champps @ West Bloomfield West Bloomfield MI 248 538-6333 
Champps @ Burnsville Burnsville MN 952 898-5050 
Champps @ Eden Prairie Eden Prairie MN 952 942-3331 
Two Stooges Fridley MN 763 574-1399 
Champps @ Maple Grove Maple Grove MN 763 494-4515 
Champps @ Richfield Minneapolis MN 612 861-3333 
Champps @ Minnetonka Minnetonka MN 952 546-3333 
Chasers Proctor MN 218-624-0056 
Champps @ St. Paul St. Paul MN 651 698-5050 
Fox & Hound @ St. Louis Chesterfield MO 636 536-0802 
Hooters @ Columbia, MO Columbia MO 579 886-4700 
Hooters @ Florissant Florissant MO 314 921 3786 
Fox & Hound @ Independence Independence MO 816 795-5744 
Hooters @ Independence (MO) Independence MO 816 478-8832 
Hooters @ N. Kansas City N. Kansas City MO 816 584 8900 
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Raytown Raytown MO 816 313-2999 
Fox & Hound @ Springfield Springfield MO 417 890-6289 
Hooters @ Springfield Springfield MO 417 887 9464 
Hooters @ Maryland Heights St Louis MO 314 991 9565 
Hooters @ South County St Louis MO 314 845 1899 
Post Sports Bar & Grill St. Louis MO 314-645-1109 
Hooters @ St. Peters St. Peters MO 636 447-5559 
Hooters @ Horn Lake Horn Lake MS 662 349-7300 
Hooters @ Jackson Jackson MS 601 981-0480 
Fox & Hound @ Southaven Southaven MS 662 536 2200 
Grandstand Sports Bar and Casino Billings MT 406 256-6060 
Molly Browns Bozeman MT 406 522-7362 
Buffalo Jump Sports Bar Gallatin Gateway MT 406 763-9991 
Halftime Sports Bar @ Great Falls Great Falls MT 406 727-8053 
Sting Sports Bar Great Falls MT 406 727 7972 
Hooters @ Missoula Missoula MT 406 830 3090 
Hooters @ Burlington Burlington NC 336 538-9688 
Central Area Recreation Base @ Camp Lejeune Camp Lejeune NC 910 451-4642 
MCCS @ Camp Lejeune (Heroz) Camp Lejeune NC 910 451-2465 
Baileys @ Chapel Hill Chapel Hill NC 919 918-1005 
Baileys @ Pineville Charlotte NC 704 541-0794 
Fox & Hound @ Charlotte I Charlotte NC 704 333-4113 
Fox & Hound @ Charlotte II Charlotte NC 704 544-8902 
Fox & Hound @ Charlotte III Charlotte NC 704 509-2853 
Hooters @ Charlotte Charlotte NC 704 333 4566 
Hooters @ South Charlotte Charlotte NC 704 643-2044 
Tilted Kilt @ Charlotte NC Charlotte NC 704 910-5353 
Cunninghams Recreation Center @ Roadhouse Cherry Point NC 252 466-3027 
Hooters @ Concord Concord NC 704 979 0130 
Champps @ Durham Durham NC 919 361-3393 
Beef OBradys @ Fayetteville Downtown Fayetteville NC 910 423-1222 
Beef OBradys @ Hope Mills Fayetteville NC 910 860-8000 
Hooters @ Fayetteville NC Fayetteville NC 910 868 0700 
Smokey Bones BBQ @ Fayetteville Fayetteville NC 910-864-1068 
Hooters @ Gastonia Gastonia NC 704 823 0025 
Hams Restaurant – Brassfield Greensboro NC 336 288-3334 
Hooters @ Greensboro Greensboro NC 336 852-4600 
Pour House Greensboro NC 336 333-2226 
Hooters @ Greenville Greenville NC 252 353-5995 
Hooters @ Hickory Hickory NC 828 324 0116 
Hooters @ High Point Highpoint NC 336 882 4668 
Fox & Hound @ Huntersville Huntersville NC 704 895-4504 
Hooters @ Jacksonville, NC Jacksonville NC 910 346-9464 
Hooters @ Lake Norman Mooresville NC 704 663-5398 
Hooters @ Morehead Morehead City NC 252 727-1803 
Hooters @ Raleigh Airport Morrisville NC 919 469-2900 
Champps @ Raleigh Raleigh NC 919 792-0330 
Fox & Hound @ Raleigh Raleigh NC 919 781-4495 
Hooters @ Raleigh Raleigh NC 919 850 9882 
Fox & Hound @ Wilmington Wilmington NC 910 509-0805 
Hooters @ Wilmington Wilmington NC 910 791 0799 
Fox & Hound @ Winston Salem Winston Salem NC 336 722-6000 
Hooters @ Winston Salem Winston Salem NC 336 760 4300 
Stadium Sports Bar Bismark ND 701 258-4677 
Armys West Dickinson ND 701 483-6967 
Hub @ Fargo Fargo ND 701 232-6767 
Fox & Hound @ Omaha I Omaha NE 402 964-9074 
Fox & Hound @ Omaha II Omaha NE 402 334-3133 
Silver Fern Grill & Bar Claremont NH 603 542-5747 
Leda Lanes Nashua NH 603-889-4884 
Kaminskis Sports Bar Cherry Hill NJ 856 428 2555 
P.J. Whelihans Pub @ Cherry Hill Cherry Hill NJ 856 424-8844 
Taylors Grill & Bar @ Cherry Hill Cherry Hill NJ 856 875-9700 
Champps @ Edison Edison NJ 732 906-1333 
Fox & Hound @ Edison Edison NJ 732 452-9100 
Seasons Restaurant Edison NJ 732-819-8885 
Champps @ Marlton Marlton NJ 609 985 9333 
Taylors Grill & Bar @ Williamstown Williamstown NJ 856 875-9700 
Hollywood Cafe Woodbury Heights NJ 856 251 0011 
Doc N Eddys Albuquerque NM 505 884-2271 
Fox & Hound @ Albuquerque Albuquerque NM 505 344-9430 
Uptown Sports Grill Albuquerque NM 505 884-4714 
Blue Tower Lounge @ Buffalo Thunder Casino Santa Fe NM 505 819-2277 
Sports Bar Race Book & Casino Santa Fe NM 505 819-2253 
Bullys #4 Carson City NV 775 352-8400 
PTs Gold Club Henderson NV 702 566-9025 
Montbleu Resort Lake Tahoe NV 775 450-6398 
Blondies Sports Bar Las Vegas NV 702 737-0444 
PTs Pub @ Spring Mountain Road Las Vegas NV 702-368-3744 
Wulfys Pahrump NV 775 537-1111 
Bangkok Cusine Reno NV 775 284-3802 
Bullys #1 Reno NV 775 825-4333 
Bullys #2 Reno NV 775 352-8400 
Bullys #7 Reno NV 775 825-4333 
Bullys #9 Reno NV 775 852-6111 
Bullys #11 Sparks NV 775 424-4800 
Bullys #3 Sparks NV 775 352-8400 
Bullys #5 Sparks NV 775 825-4333 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Levittown) Levittown NY 516 520-7000 
Inn, The Long Beach NY 516 432-9220 
123burgershotbeer New York NY 212-315-0123 
Bounce Uptown New York NY 212 535-2183 
Playwright @ 35th St. New York NY 212 268-8868 
Playwright @ 49th St. New York NY 212 262-9263 
Smokey Bones BBQ @ Ronkonkoma Ronkonkoma NY 631-580-2675 
Champps @ Rochester Victor NY 585 223-3310 
Dave & Busters @ Palisades West Nyack NY 845 353-1555 
Fox & Hound @ Beavercreek Beavercreek OH 937 426-4145 
Fox & Hound @ Canton Canton OH 330 497-2593 
Champps @ Dayton Centerville OH 937 433-2333 
Smokey Bones BBQ @ Cinncinnati Cinncinnati OH 513-528-1725 
Champps @ Valley View Cleveland OH 216 328-0083 
Champps @ Easton Columbus OH 614 476-2333 
Champps @ Lennox Columbus OH 614 298-0833 
Champps @ Worthington Columbus OH 614 781-1000 
Kickstand Pub Columbus OH 614 436-4984 
Elis Sports Bar Fairfield OH 513 738 3547 
Classic Bar & Billiard Gahanna OH 614-418-9000 
Champps @ Lyndhurst Lyndhurst OH 440 605-9222 
Fox & Hound @ Mason Mason OH 513 229-7921 
Fox & Hound @ Mayfield Heights Mayfield Heights OH 440 646-9078 
Fox & Hound @ Parma Parma OH 440 842-8840 
Champps @ West Chester West Chester OH 513 759-6315 
Boneyard @ Westlake Westlake OH 440-808-8300 
Champps @ Westlake Westlake OH 440 871-0313 
Silver Buffalo Casino Anadocho OK 405 274-6708 
Fox & Hound @ Broken Arrow Broken Arrow OK 918 307-2847 
Platinum @ Lawton Lawton OK 580 536-6868 
Fox & Hound @ Oklahoma City Oklahoma City OK 405 751-7243 
Hooters @ Bricktown Oklahoma City OK 405 231 1100 
Hooters @ Oklahoma City Oklahoma City OK 405 848 9464 
Hooters @ Oklahoma City South Oklahoma City OK 405 682 2442 
Louies Sports Bar & Grill @ Oklahoma City Oklahoma City OK 405 720 1999 
Louies Sports Bar & Grill @ South Meridian Oklahoma City OK 405 942 1141 
Hooters @ Tulsa Tulsa OK 918 250 1498 
Twin Peaks Restaurant @ Tulsa Tulsa OK 918 250-0700 
On The Rocs Sports Lounge Keizer OR 503-393-0218 
Grove Restaurant & Bar Milwaukie OR 503 653-1930 
Belmont Inn Portland OR 503 232-1998 
Gossip Bar Portland OR 503-719-7033 
Marathon Taverna Portland OR 503 224-1341 
Old Chicago @ Portland Plaza Portland OR 971 998-0058 
Ponderosa Lounge Portland OR 503-283-1111 
Northern Lights Theatre Pub Salem OR 503 585-4232 
Fox & Hound @ Erie Erie PA 814 864-5589 
Sam Buccas Pizza Pub Harrisburg PA 717 232-8900 
Fox & Hound @ King of Prussia King of Prussia PA 610 962-0922 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Langhorne) Langhorne PA 267 572-0750 
Buffalo Billiards & Metropolitian Lounge Philadelphia PA 215 574-7665 
Champps @ Penns Landing Philadelphia PA 215 218-0393 
Delilahs Philadelphia PA 215 625 2800 
Docs Union Pub Philadelphia PA 215 465-6615 
Finnigans Wake Philadelphia PA 215 574 9240 
Fox & Hound @ Philadelphia Philadelphia PA 215 732-8610 
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. (Philadelphia) Philadelphia PA 215 464-8349 
Fox & Hound @ Pittsburgh Pittsburgh PA 412 364-1885 
Hooters @ Anderson Anderson SC 864 332-0400 
Baileys @ Columbia Columbia SC 803 407-3004 
Hooters @ North Columbia (Harbison) Columbia SC 803 407-9464 
Hooters @ Two Notch Columbia SC 803 419-3456 
Hooters @ Greenville Greensville SC 864 987-9464 
Baileys @ Greenville Greenville SC 864 281-9347 
Kickin Chicken @ Mt Pleasant Mt. Pleasant SC 843-881-8734 
Hooters @ Murrells Inlet Murrells Inlet SC 843 357-9666 
Hooters @ N. Charleston N. Charleston SC 843 824 8661 
Hooters @ Rock Hill Rock Hill SC 803 980 4300 
Hooters @ Spartanburg, SC Spartanburg SC 864 574 1247 
Sneakers Brandon SD 605 582-3531 
Nine Bar Brooking SD 605 692-6463 
Baileys @ Antioch Antioch TN 615 731-4999 
Fox & Hound @ Chattanooga Chattanooga TN 423 490-1200 
Fox & Hound @ Cordova Cordova TN 901 624-9060 
Baileys @ Goodlettsville Goodlettsville TN 615 851-9509 
Baileys @ Johnson City Johnson City TN 423 929-1370 
Baileys @ Knoxville Knoxville TN 865 531-2644 
Fox & Hound @ Memphis Memphis TN 901 763-2013 
Baileys @ Nashville Nashville TN 615 254-5452 
Humperdinks @ Addison Addison TX 972 484-3051 
Outer Marker Addison TX 972-380-0426 
Twin Peaks Restaurant @ Addison Addison TX 972 503-7325 
Fast Eddies Billiards @ Amarillo Amarillo TX 806 355-2540 
Fox & Hound @ Arlington Arlington TX 817 277-3591 
Humperdinks @ Arlington Arlington TX 817 640-8553 
Third Base @ Arlington Arlington TX 817-633-8720 
Dave & Busters @ Austin Austin TX 512 346-8015 
Fast Eddies Billiards @ Austin Austin TX 512 248-0646 
Hooters @ Austin (Lakeline) Austin TX 512 506 9464 
Little Woodrows @ Shoppes Pkwy Austin TX 512 263-8374 
Bennigans @ Brownsville Brownsville TX 956-541-5555 
Taps Pub Cedar Creek TX 512 249-9340 
Fast Eddies Billiards @ College Station College Station TX 979-260-9264 
Fox & Hound @ College Station College Station TX 979 846-0211 
Murdocks Corpus Christi TX 361 991-9606 
Pleasures Gentlemens Club Corpus Christi TX 361 881-9371 
Champps @ Dallas Dallas TX 972 991-3335 
Fox & Hound @ Dallas Dallas TX 972 732-0804 
Fox & Hound @ Skillman Dallas TX 214 340-4300 
Hooters @ Dallas (West End) Dallas TX 214 979 9464 
Humperdinks @ Greenville Ave Dallas TX 214 368-1203 
Humperdinks @ Northwest Dallas TX 214 358-4159 
La Zona Rosa Cabaret Dallas TX 214 951-9249 
Spearmint Rhino @ Dallas (High Expectations Hospitality, LLC) Dallas TX 214 902-0700 
Fast Eddies Billiards @ Edinburg Edinburg TX 956-381-9300 
Border City Ale House El Paso TX 915 599-2828 
Brew El Paso TX 915 842-0717 
Fiesta Lanes El Paso TX 915 842-9696 
Oasis Lanes El Paso TX 915 855 1183 
Z Grill and Tap Flower Mound TX 972 691-2300 
Fox & Hound @ Ft. Worth I Fort Worth TX 817 423-3600 
Fox & Hound @ Ft. Worth II (Downtown) Fort Worth TX 817 338-9200 
Lochranns Irish Pub & Eatery Frisco TX 214-423-2600 
Third Base @ Frisco Frisco TX 214 618-4450 
Buffalo Brothers Ft Worth TX 817-386-9601 
Hooters @ Grapevine Grapevine TX 817 410-9464 
Champps @ Uptown Houston TX 713 627-2333 
Docs Upper Deck Houston TX 281 333-3627 
Fast Eddies Billiards @ Houston Houston TX 713 947-0800 
Fast Eddies Billiards @ Houston (FM 1960) Houston TX 281 586-8077 
Fox & Hound @ Houston I Houston TX 281 589-2122 
Fox & Hound @ Houston II Houston TX 281 481-0068 
Fox & Hound @ Houston IV Houston TX 281 894-6100 
Hooters @ Houston (NW FWY) Houston TX 713 659 4668 
Hooters @ Kirby Houston TX 713 527 9464 
Ritz Cabaret Houston TX 713 944-6445 
Sherlocks Baker St. @ Clear Lake Houston TX 281 461-4702 
Shamrocks Humble TX 281 446-0407 
Champps @ Las Colinas Irving TX 972 373-0333 
Hooters @ Katy Katy TX 281 347 9464 
Stars Sports Bar & Grill Katy TX 281 693-0700 
Fox & Hound @ Lewisville Lewisville TX 972 221-8346 
Twin Peaks Restaurant @ Lewisville Lewisville TX 214 488-7222 
Fast Eddies Billiards @ Lubbock Lubbock TX 806 745-4268 
Fox & Hound @ Lubbock Lubbock TX 806 791-1526 
Fast Eddies Billiards @ McAllen McAllen TX 956 687-8296 
Hooters @ McAllen McAllen TX 956 971 9464 
Twin Peaks Restaurant @ Mesquite Mesquite TX 972 270-7625 
Pleasures Gentlemens Club Mission TX 956-584-7737 
Beef OBradys @ North Richland Hills North Richland Hills TX 817 577-4040 
Fast Eddies Billiards @ Odessa Odessa TX 432 550-0190 
Roberts Market & Steakhouse Orange TX 409 886-4507 
Moments Gentlemans Club Pasadena TX 281 487-1962 
Twin Peaks Restaurant @ Plano Plano TX 972 881-1601 
Fox & Hound @ Richardson Richardson TX 972 437-4225 
Humperdinks @ Richardson Richardson TX 972 690-4867 
Shenaniganz Rockwall TX 972 722-1133 
Joy Of Austin Round Rock TX 512 218-8012 
Fast Eddies Billiards @ San Angelo San Angelo TX 325 944-4900 
Fast Eddies Billiards @ San Antonio (Babcock) San Antonio TX 210 692-1500 
Fast Eddies Billiards @ San Antonio (Culebra) San Antonio TX 210 520-3325 
Fast Eddies Billiards @ San Antonio (Embassy) San Antonio TX 210 545-1086 
Fox & Hound @ San Antonio San Antonio TX 210 696-1356 
Fox & Hound @ Houston III Shenandoah TX 832 813-0102 
Smileys Sports Bar Sugarland TX 281 495-3590 
Maximus @ Victoria Victoria TX 361 573-1398 
Fast Eddies Billiards @ Waco Waco TX 254 399-9300 
Maximus @ Wichita Falls c/o Cash A Check Wichita Falls TX 940 761-1177 
Club Hill @ Hill AFB Hill Air Force Base UT 801 777-2809 
Baileys @ Arlington I Arlington VA 703 465-1300 
Baileys @ Arlington II Arlington VA 703 416-0452 
Champps @ Pentagon Row Arlington VA 703 414-3601 
Hooters @ Chantilly Chantilly VA 703 378 7426 
Smokey Bones BBQ @ Chesapeake Chesapeake VA 757-361-6843 
Champps @ Fair Oaks Fairfax VA 703 383-1200 
Hooters @ Fairfax Fairfax VA 703 359 5850 
Hooters @ Fredericksburg Fredericksburg VA 540 898 8044 
Baileys @ Fredricksburg Fredricksburg VA 540 548-4105 
Hooters @ Manassas Manassas VA 703 369 6315 
Chics N Wings McLean VA 703 847-2442 
Baileys @ Newport News Newport News VA 757 881-9180 
Smokey Bones BBQ @ Newport News Newport News VA 757-988-0028 
Champps @ Reston Reston VA 703 318-7600 
Baileys @ Richmond I Richmond VA 804 755-6800 
Baileys @ Richmond II Richmond VA 804 560-4600 
Champps @ Richmond Richmond VA 804 323-6053 
Paper Moon @ Richmond (Southside) Richmond VA 804 674-0790 
Smokey Bones BBQ @ Roanoke Roanoke VA 540-563-0042 
Smokey Bones BBQ @ Virginia Beach Virginia Beach VA 757-671-1622 
Hooters @ Potomac Mills Woodbridge VA 703 490-1116 
Jacks Tavern Auburn WA 206 276-7447 
Lucky Strike Lanes Bellevue Bellevue WA 425-453-5137 
Firehouse Pub Buckley WA 360 829-2999 
1805 Tailgater Everett WA 425 258-1805 
Cascade Community Center Ft Lewis WA 253-964-0331 
Lucky 7 Saloon Kirkland WA 425 821-7717 
Log Cabin Bar & Grill Lacey WA 360-438-3651 
Oaktree 1 Lakewood WA 253 582-2220 
13th Avenue Pub & Eatery Lynnwood WA 425 742-7871 
Mondos Sports Pub Lynnwood WA 425 775-6110 
Baxters Mill Creek WA 425 337-3007 
Lake Bowl Inc., Papas Sports Lounge Moses Lake WA 509 765-1248 
Waynes Inn Puyallup WA 253-848-3466 
Oaktree 2 Spanaway WA 253 847-3818 
Swinging Doors Tavern Spokane WA 509 326-6794 
West End Pub & Grill Tacoma WA 253-759-2896 
Hooters @ Appleton Appleton WI 920 380-9872 
Hooters @ Green Bay Green Bay WI 920 497 9464 
Hooters @ Greenfield Greenfield WI 414 817 9464 
Hooters @ Janesville Janesville WI 608 754-9464 
Hooters @ LaCrosse LaCrosse WI 608 782-9464 
State Street Brats Madison WI 608-255-5544 
Karma Millwaukee WI 414 220-4118 
Jacks Place Superior WI 715 392-1994 
Draft House Verona WI 608-848-3158 
Master Zs Cue Club Waukesha WI 262-522-3615 
Jacksons Sports Grill Cheyenne WY 307-637-9101 
Old Chicago @ Cheyenne Cheyenne WY 307 634-3400 
Sands Buddha Bobs Bar Rock Springs WY 307 362-6541 

Alaska

BPXA – Milne Point Milne Point AK 907 670-3342
Club Elixir Anchorage AK 907 563-0042
Henrys Food & Spirits Juneau AK 907 796-3765
Hooters @ Anchorage Anchorage AK 907 563-5653
USCG – ISC Kodiak, MWR Kodiak AK 907 487-5798

Alabama

Buffalo Wild Wings @ Hoover Hoover AL 205 983-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Opelika Opelika AL 334 741-0989
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Trussville (AL) Birmingham AL 205 655-2521
Fox & Hounds @ Birmingham Birmingham AL 205 968-3823
Hooters @ Birmingham Birmingham AL 205 591 4668
Hooters @ Daphne Daphne AL 251 625-3910
Hooters @ Dothan Dothan AL 334 673 4668
Hooters @ E Birmingham Birmingham AL 205 437-1880
Hooters @ Homewood Birmingham AL 205 940 9145
Hooters @ Huntsville Huntsville AL 256 722 0166
Hooters @ Mobile Mobile AL (251) 473 9464
Hooters @ Pelham Pelham AL 205 682-9464
Hooters @ Tillman Corner Mobile AL 251 661-9117
Hooters @ Trussville Birmingham AL 205 655 9475
Hooters @ Tuscaloosa Tuscaloosa AL 205 758 3035
McAnallys @ Birmingham AL 205 978-7301

List 2

Arkansas

Buffalo Wild Wings @ Bentonville Bentonville AR 479-254-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Springdale Springdale AR 479 419-5374
Fox & Hounds @ N. Little Rock N. Little Rock AR 501 753-8300
Hooters @ Fayetteville AR Fayetteville AR 479 575-9464
Hooters @ North Little Rock N Little Rock AR 501 945-0444
On The Mark Fayetteville AR 479 575-0123

Arizona

All Starz Sports Bar & Grill Chandler AZ 480 785-7827
Bandaids Show Club Phoenix AZ 602 254-0811
Baseline Sports Bar Tempe AZ 480 730-9800
Bobby Qs Phoenix AZ 602 995-5982
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Flagstaff Flagstaff AZ 928-774-3550
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Gilbert Gilbert AZ 480-632-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Gilbert (Elliot) Gilbert AZ 480-813-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Goodyear Goodyear AZ 623 547-1937
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Mesa (Falcon Field) Scottsdale AZ 480 218-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Mesa (Grove Ave) Scottsdale AZ 480 201-9453
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Phoenix Phoenix AZ 480 342-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Prescott Valley Prescott Valley AZ 928-759-9800
Catch 22 Sports Grill Phoenix AZ 602 482-9222
Cerbat Hills Sports Bar & Grill Kingman AZ 928 692-1818
Crabby Dons Gilbert AZ 480 558-7540
Curves Tucson AZ 520 884-7210
Famous Sams # 27 Mesa AZ 480 497-1252
Famous Sams #14 Yuma AZ 928 783-7267
Famous Sams #2 Glendale AZ 623 937-6131
Famous Sams #23 Gilbert AZ 480 899-9804
Famous Sams #29 Scottsdale AZ 480 994-4488
Famous Sams #38 Mesa AZ 480 924-4403
Famous Sams #44 Mesa AZ 480 924-1305
Famous Sams #49 Apache Junction AZ 480 983-8200
Fox & Hounds @ Gilbert Gilbert AZ 480 507-2343
Fox & Hounds @ Peoria Peoria AZ 623 486-0779
Fox & Hounds @ Tucson Tucson AZ 520 575-1980
Fox Sports Grill @ Scottsdale Scottsdale AZ 805 497-2508
Grannys Closet Flagstaff AZ 520 774-8331
Half Moon Sports Grill Phoenix AZ 602 977-2700
Half Moon Sports Grill Phoenix AZ 602 993-6600
Half Moon Sports Grill Tempe AZ 480 456-9400
Hi Liter Phoenix AZ 602 234-0128
Pantera Club Phoenix AZ 602 278-5555
Platinum Cabaret Yuma AZ 928-783-5000
R.T. OSullivans Sports Bar Mesa AZ 480 844-1290
Raiders Reef Tucson AZ 520-745-8125
Rustys Sports Grill Tucson AZ 520 623-3363
Sinn Show Club Phoenix AZ 602 265-8487
Sluggos Sports Grill Mesa AZ 480 704-3623
Tilted Kilt Tempe AZ 480 592-0102
Tilted Kilt Scottsdale AZ 480 922-8424
Sport Peppers 1606 E. Bell Rd Phoenix, AZ 602-482-4433
Native New Yorker 9030 E. Via Linda Scottsdale, AZ (480) 767-9464

California

35er Bar Pasadena CA 626 405-1170
Abbey Tavern San Francisco CA 415 221-7767
Alex Bar-B-Q Shell Beach CA 805 773-5656
All Stars @ Antioch Antioch CA 925 778 9282
Ambrose Pizza La Miranda CA 562 802 7545
American River Bar & Grill Folsom CA 916 987-2886
Angels Sports Bar Corona CA 951 371-9738
Atlanta Lounge Huntington Beach CA 714 968 9800
Ausiellos West Side Grill Santa Rosa CA 707 573-9453
Baja Sharkeez @ Huntington Beach Huntington Beach Ca 714 960-5282
Baja Sharkeez @ Manhattan Beach Manhattan Beach CA 310 545 6563
Baja Sharkeez @ Newport Beach Newport Beach CA 949 673 0292
Baja Sharkeez @ Santa Barbera Santa Barbera Ca 805 963-9680
Bayside Sports Bar & Grill San Francisco CA 415 673-1565
Beachfront 301 Huntington Beach CA 714 374-3399
Beer Hunter Sports Pub Rancho Cucamonga CA 909 463-6999
Bombas Bar & Grill Palm Desert CA 760 340-6578
Bostons Gourmet Pizza Rancho Cucamonga CA 909 758-9115
Boulevard Sports Bar Rohnert Park CA 707 585 8510
Brians Beer & Billiards Fullerton CA 714 993-1401
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Rancho Cucamonga Rancho Cucamonga CA 909 899-9832
Bull Pen Bar & Grill San Diego CA 858 503-6786
Bull Pen Bar & Grill Encinitas CA 760 635-9020
Centerfield Sports Bar & Grill Huntington Beach CA 714 848-0113
Chronic Cantina Costa Mesa CA 949 646 0227
City Beach Fremont CA 510 651-2500
Cliff Room Sports Lounge Santa Barbara CA 805 966-3060
Commerce Casino Commerce CA 323 838-3201
Danny Ks Billiards & Café Orange CA 714 771-9707
Diamond Mountain Casino Susanville CA 530 252-1100
Draft Choice Sports Grill Laguna Nigel CA 949 495 6789
El Guapo Cantina Los Angeles CA 323 297 0471
Events Sports Grill Riverside CA 951 352 2693
Fatt Boys Redding CA 530 244 7754
Graduate Restaurant San Luis Obispo CA 805 541-0969
Happys Grille Diamond Bar CA 909 861-9922
Hollywood Billiards Los Angeles CA 323 465-0115
Hooters @ Burbank Burbank CA 818 848 9464
Hooters @ Costa Mesa Costa Mesa CA 714 427 0755
Hooters @ Gaslamp San Diego CA 619 235 4668
Hooters @ Hollywood Hollywood CA 323 962 3373
Hooters @ Long Beach Long Beach CA 562 983 1010
Hooters @ Oceanside Oceanside CA 760 433-4668
Hooters @ Ontario Ontario CA 909 989-2209
Hooters @ Pacific Beach San Diego CA 858 273 4668
Hooters @ Pasadena Pasadena CA 626 395 7700
Hooters @ Santa Monica Santa Monica CA 310 458 7555
Hooters @ Temecula Temecula CA 951 506-0093
Hooters @ W. Covina W. Covina Ca 626 974 4668
Hurricane Bar & Grill Huntington Beach CA 714 374-0500
Jillians @ San Francisco San Francisco CA 415 369-6100
Jillians @ Universal City Universal City CA 818 985 8234
Johnnys Sports & Tacos Redlands CA 909-794-7922
Joltn Joes San Diego CA 619 230 1968
Kezar Pub San Francisco CA 415 386 9292
King Neptunes Sea Foods Sunset Beach CA 562 592 4878
Laguna BBQ & Brew San Luis Obispo CA 805 547-1485
Leos All Star Sports Bar Glendale CA 818 249-5858
Margarita Beach – RC Rancho Cucamong CA 909-945-1644
Margarita Beach – SB San Bernardino CA 909 890 9993
Martini Ranch San Diego CA 619 235 6100
Martys San Luis Obispo CA 805 544 3668
Michaels Sports Pub & Grill Westminster CA 714 373-5665
Mission Grill San Luis Obispo CA 805 547-5544
Morena Club San Diego CA 619 276 1620
National Sports Grill @ Anaheim Orange CA 714 935-0300
National Sports Grill @ Buena Park Buena Park CA 714 523 0803
National Sports Grill @ Torrance Torrance CA 310 534-5700
OMalleys Bar Santa Barbara CA 805 564-8904
OReillys Grover Beach CA 805 489-0469
Paradise Lounge & Grill San Diego CA 619 225-8110
Patrick Malloys Hermosa Beach CA 310 798-9762
Players Sports Pub Fair Oaks CA 916 967-6330
Q Club Oxnard CA 805 278-1231
Rickys Sports Bar San Leandro CA 510 352 0200
Robinson Rancheria Resort Nice CA 800 809-3636
Rookies Sports Grill Oceanside CA 760 757-1123
San Manuel Indian Casino Highland CA 909 864-5050
Schooners Station Colton CA 909 825-1579
Score Board Pomona CA 909 468-0444
Shack, The San Luis Obispo CA 805 546 8623
Spearmint Rhino @ Torrance Torrance CA 310 532-2427
Sports Attic Ukiah CA 707-463-1706
SS Shipmates Cerritos CA 562 924-3211
Stadium Pub Walnut Creek CA 925 256-7302
Tequila Hoppers Upland CA 909 985 9114
Underdogs Sports Bar & Grill San Francisco CA 415 566 8700
Underground Pub & Grill Hermosa Beach CA 310 318 3818
Unforgettable @ Kristys MVP Sports Bar San Diego CA 619 222-1088
Venus Sports Grille Stanton CA 714 898-9933
Yankee Doodles @ Santa Monica Santa Monica CA 310-394-4632
Yankee Doodles @ Woodland Hills Woodland Hills CA 818 883 3030
Frog & Peach San Luis Obispo CA. 805 595-3764
Beachfront 301 301 Main St Huntington Beach CA
Xtreme Tapout Promotions 777 6th Ave San Diego CA 619.846.0295

Colorado

Bostons Highlands Ranch CO 720 344-1531
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Centennial Centennial CO 303-768-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Colorado Springs Colorado Springs CO 719 594 9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Fort Collins Fort Collins CO 970-266-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Greely Greeley CO 970-330-9988
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lakewood Lakewood CO 303 978 9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lakewood 2 Lakewood CO 720 963-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Longmont Longmont CO 303 485-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Pueblo Pueblo CO 719 543-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Superior Superior CO 303 497 9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Westminster Westminster CO 303 465-2999
C.B. & Potts @ Englewood Englewood CO 303 770-1982
C.B. & Potts @ Ft. Collins Fort Collins CO 970-221-5954
C.B. & Potts @ Westminster Westminster CO 303-451-5767
Champps @ Aspen Grove Littleton CO 303 707-0333
Champps @ Colorado Springs Colorado Springs CO 719 548-0113
Cheerleaders Denver CO 303 426-6996
Dave & Busters @ Denver Denver CO 303 759-1515
Diamond Cabaret Denver CO 303 571-4242
Fox & Hounds @ Colorado Springs Colorado Springs CO 719 570-0500
Fox & Hounds @ Littleton Littleton CO 720 493-0111
Fox & Hounds @ Littleton II Littleton CO 720 922-0400
Fox & Hounds @ Lone Tree Lone Tree CO 720 875-9161
Fox & Hounds @ Westminster #2 Westminster CO 303 464-7366
Hooters @ Aurora Denver CO 303 337 7070
Hooters @ Colorado Springs North Colorado Springs CO 719 955- 4668
Hooters @ Denver Denver CO 303 782 0232
Hooters @ Lakewood Lakewood CO 303 205 1170
Hooters @ Westminster Westminster CO 303 991-4668
In the Zone Golden CO 303 279-3888
Johnny Nolans Saloon & Gambling Emporium Cripple Creek CO 719 689-2080
North Glenn Lanes North Glenn CO 303 451-1029
Red & Jerrys Sheraton CO 303 783-0655
Sandbar Sports Grill Vail CO 970 476-4314
Sports Column Denver CO 303 296-1930
Sportscaster Bar & Grill Fort Collins CO 970 223-3553
Table Steaks East Aruora CO 303 743-8888

Connecticut

Hooters @ Manchester Manchester CT 860 432-5360
Hooters @ Milford Milford CT 203 878-6651
Hooters @ Wethersfield Wethersfield CT 860 563 8083
Roma Restaurant & Bar New Britain CT 860 225-7947
Rookies Sports Bar & Grill Cromwell CT 860 635-1860
Tony’s Pub 125 Main St Willimantic, CT 860-423-4585

DC, Washington

Hooters @ Washington ,DC Washington DC 202 962 0965

Delaware

Buffalo Wild Wings @ Bear Bear DE 302 832-3900
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Dover Dover DE 302 346-9464
Hooters @ New Castle New Castle DE 302 326 2526

Florida

1/2 Times Sports Bar Deland FL 386 736-6800
A.J.s Sports Bar Tallahassee FL 850 681-0731
Backstage Billiards @ I Drive Orlando FL 407 345-0323
Backstage Billiards @ Lake Buena Vista Orlando FL 407 465-0123
Beef OBradys @ Palm Bay Palm Bay FL 321 724-9462
Blue Lagoon Saloon Sebring FL 863 471-6001
Bogeys Restaurant & Sports Grill Venice FL 941 488-9156
Bonefish Creek Margate FL 954 984-4422
Bonefish Creek W. Palm Beach FL 561 687-2122
Box Seats @ Jacksonville Jacksonville FL 904 908-7328
Brian Borus Irish Pub Lake Worth FL 561 964-8881
Brus Room @ Boynton Beach Boynton Beach FL 561 739-9332
Brus Room @ Deerfield Beach Deerfield Beach FL 954 420-5959
Brus Room @ Del Ray Beach Del Ray Beach FL 561 276-3663
Brus Room @ Margate Margate FL 954 968-3663
Brus Room @ Pompano Beach Pompano Beach FL 954 785-2227
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Brandon Brandon FL 813 571-1045
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Ft. Walton Beach Ft. Walton Beac FL 850 301-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Orange Park Orange Park FL 904 213-0293
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Oviedo Oviedo FL 407 977-2100
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Riverview Riverview FL 813 655 4555
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Sarasota Sarasota FL 941 922-5554
Cactus Bobs Sanford FL 407 330-1275
Cafe Iguana @ Pembroke Pines Pembroke Pines FL 954 433-8787
Champps @ Ft. Lauderdale Ft. Lauderdale FL 954 491-9335
Cheers Kissimmee FL 407 397-4225
Cheetah @ Hallandale Hallandale Beach FL 954 455-2131
Cheetah @ Pompano Pompano Beach FL 954 971-2600
Cheetah @ WPB W. Palm Beach FL 561 687-0600
Cherrys @ Bradenton Bradenton FL 941 756-3404
CJs Draft House Deerfield Beach FL 954 428-9129
Clubhouse Orlando FL 407 447-5225
Crusin Cafe Daytona Beach FL 386 226-9800
Dania Jai Alai Dania FL 954 927-2841
Dave & Busters @ Hollywood Hollywood FL 954 923-5505
Dave & Busters @ Miami Miami FL 305 468-1555
Duffys Sports Grill @ Boca Raton Boca Raton FL 561 869-0552
Duffys Sports Grill @ Boynton Boynton Beach FL 561 963-3234
Duffys Sports Grill @ Boynton West Boynton Beach FL 561 752-4949
Duffys Sports Grill @ Greenacres Greenacres FL 561 642-6388
Duffys Sports Grill @ Jupiter East Jupiter FL 561 743-4405
Duffys Sports Grill @ Jupiter West Jupiter FL 561 741-8900
Duffys Sports Grill @ Palm Beach Gardens Palm Beach FL 561 493-8381
Duffys Sports Grill @ PGA Palm Beach Garden FL 561 721-2650
Duffys Sports Grill @ Royal Palm Beach Royal Palm Beach FL 561 478-8852
Duffys Sports Grill @ St Lucie West Port St Lucie FL 772 873-8150
Duffys Sports Grill @ St Lucie West II Port St Lucie FL 772 924-3565
Duffys Sports Grill @ Stuart Stuart FL 772 221-4899
Duffys Sports Grill @ Stuart South Stuart FL 772 781-1388
Duffys Sports Grill @ West Palm Beach West Palm Beach FL 561 688-1820
Fridays Front Row Sports Grill Orlando FL 407 363-1414
Froggers @ Alfaya Ovideo FL 407 359-8388
Froggers @ Wekiva Apopka FL 407 814-0650
Froggers @ Winder Oaks Orlando FL 407 293-4777
Gators Dockside @ Baymeadow Jacksonville FL 904-448-0500
Gators Dockside @ Clearmont Clearmont FL 352 242-1825
Gators Dockside @ Dr. Phillips Orlando FL 407 770-6049
Gators Dockside @ Gainesville Gainesville FL 352 338-4445
Gators Dockside @ Hunt Club Apopka FL 407-869-4222
Gators Dockside @ Jacksonville Jacksonville FL 904-777-6135
Gators Dockside @ Kissimmee Kissimmee FL 407-847-9595
Gators Dockside @ Lake Mary Lake Mary FL 407 330-2557
Gators Dockside @ Oakleaf Jacksonville FL 904 425-6466
Gators Dockside @ Ocoee Ocoee FL 407 521-5545
Gators Dockside @ Port St Lucie Port St Lucie FL 772 873-5522
Gators Dockside @ Southchase Orlando FL 407 826-0505
Gators Dockside @ Tampa Tampa FL 813 341-4445
Gators Dockside @ Waterford Lakes Orlando FL 407 249-9444
Gators Dockside @ Wellington Wellington FL 561 969-9554
Gators Dockside @ Winter Springs Winter Springs FL 407-695-6622
Gators Dockside of Deland Deland FL 386 738-1996
Gatsbys @ Boca Raton Boca Raton FL 561 393-3900
Gatsbys @ Davie Davie FL 954 476-0063
Gatsbys @ Kendall Miami FL 305 412-2220
Gatsbys @ Palm Beach West Palm Beach FL 561 686-7300
Harpoon Harrys Punta Gorda FL 941 637-1177
Hooligans Pub & Oyster Bar @ Miami Miami FL 305 667-9673
Hooters @ Casselberry Casselberry FL 407 767-8822
Hooters @ Crestview Crestview FL 850 423 1333
Hooters @ Daytona Daytona Beach FL 386 238 0650
Hooters @ Destin Destin FL 850 654 1007
Hooters @ Gainesville Gainesville FL 352 335 9464
Hooters @ Jacksonville ( San Jose ) Jacksonville FL 904 636-9800
Hooters @ Kirkman Road Orlando FL 407 354-5350
Hooters @ Lake Buena Vista Orlando Fl 407 239 0900
Hooters @ Lakeland Lakeland FL 863 644 8461
Hooters @ Lakeland II Lakeland FL 863 859-7772
Hooters @ Melbourne Melbourne FL 321 725-7409
Hooters @ Merritt Island Merritt Island FL 321 449 0752
Hooters @ Ocala Ocala FL 352 873-2042
Hooters @ Orange Park Orange Park FL 904 215 5858
Hooters @ Orlando (Airport) Orlando FL 407 850-2552
Hooters @ Panama City Panama City FL 850 230 9464
Hooters @ Panama City 2 Panama City FL 850 873 9993
Hooters @ Pensacola Pensacola FL 850 477-3400
Hooters @ Pensacola Beach Pensacola Beach FL 850 654 1866
Hooters @ Regency Jacksonville FL 904 723-5224
Hooters @ Sanford Sanford FL 407 324 1272
Hooters @ St. Augustine St. Augustine FL 904 819 9919
Hooters @ Tallahassee Tallahassee FL 850 385 2004
Hooters @ Waterford Lakes Orlando FL 407 243-6466
Hot Shots @ Sunrise Sunrise FL 954 748-4232
Huhot Mongolian Grill Orlando FL 407 812-1300
JJ Muggs / (Beer Goggles) Lake Worth FL 561 968-0990
Johnny OQuigleys Destin FL 850 837-1015
Legends Spring Hill FL 352 686-8980
Makos Bayclub Ocala FL 352 390-8835
Midnight Rodeo Ocala FL 352 369-4014
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. Sanford FL 407 328-7037
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. Boca Raton FL 561-487-2989
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. Ft. Lauderdale FL 954 565-5747
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. Orange Park FL 904 278-4600
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. Daytona Beach FL 386 255-2555
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. Lakeland FL 863 709-9262
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. St. Petersburg FL 727 217-9206
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. Sarasota FL 941-378-8888
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. Tallahassee FL 850 222-0364
Mugs n Jugs Clearwater FL 727 535-5847
Mugshots Altamonte Springs FL 407 786-5024
Neighborhood Sports Grill Boca Raton FL 561 241-1665
Oyster Pub Daytona Beach FL 386 255-6348
Palm Beach Ale House W. Palm Beach FL 561 683-3777
Paper Moon Ft Walton Beach FL 850 314-7852
Park Sports Club Hollywood FL 954-556-7450
Press Box @ Tampa Tampa FL 813 876-3528
Prime Time Sports Grill Tampa FL 813 908-0780
Purple Porpoise Indian Harbor FL 321 773-6655
Renegade BBQ Company Hollywood FL 954 797-5943
Rondaos Ft. Myers FL 239 481 1882
Rudys Sports Bar Largo FL 727 546-2616
Scullys on the Bayou Ft Walton Beach FL 850 864-1127
Side Pockets Margate FL 954 977-9747
Sidelines Sports Grill St. Cloud FL 407 957-3434
Sofa King Sports Bar West Palm Beach FL 561 684-5599
Spearmint Rhino @ WPB West Palm Beach FL 561 686-0123
Spectators Sports Pub Naples FL 239 353-6978
Sports Page Wings & Grill Calahan FL 904 879-9464
St. Lucie Draft House Port St. Lucie FL 772 460 8424
Stevie Tomatoes @ Cape Coral Cape Coral FL 239 945-2444
Stevie Tomatoes @ Ft. Myers Ft. Myers FL 239 597-6455
Stevie Tomatoes @ Naples Naples FL 239 403-8933
Stevie Tomatoes Sports Page Naples FL 239 591-2722
Stix Billiards Palm Harbor FL 727 937-9225
Stoneys Estero FL 239 949-8234
Strokers Palm Harbour FL 727 786-6683
Ticket Sports Bar II Pensacola FL 850 476-6444
Time Out Sports Bar Cocoa Beach FL 321 784-6433
Tootsies Cabaret Miami Gardens FL 305 651-7444
Winghouse I Largo FL 727 530-9799
Winghouse II Pinellas Park FL 727 547-9464
Winghouse III Tampa FL 813 806-9464
Winghouse IV Newport Richey FL 727 816-9464
Winghouse IX Winter Park FL 407 673-9464
Winghouse V St. Petersburg FL 727 520-7700
Winghouse VI Ocala FL 352 671-7880
Winghouse VII Orlando FL 407 522-6422
Winghouse VIII Kissimmee FL 407 846-9460
Winghouse X Palm Harbour FL 727 784-7706
Winghouse XI Daytona Beach FL 386 947-9838
Winghouse XII Altamonte Sprin FL 407 786-9464
Winghouse XIII Sanford FL 407 323-9464
Winghouse XIV Jacksonville FL 904 493-9464
Winghouse XV Tampa FL 813 490-9464
Winghouse XVI Orlando FL 407 472-9464
Winghouse XX Lakeland FL 863 646-0303
Allstars Sports bar & Grill 2201 west sample rd Deerfield Beach 954-968-7777

Georgia

American Pie Atlanta GA 404 255-7571
B & D Burgers Savannah GA 912 927 8700
Baileys @ Kennesaw Kennasaw GA 770 794-4444
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Alpharetta Alpharetta GA 678 352 4599
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Columbus Columbus GA 706 507 2110
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Douglasville Douglasville GA 678-391-8470
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Dunwoody Dunwoody GA 770 643 0074
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Hiram Hiram GA 770 439 3744
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lithonia Lithonia GA 770 482 9453
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Marietta Marietta GA 678 354 9464
Champps @ Alpharetta Alpharetta GA 770 642-1933
Cheetah, The Atlanta GA 404 892 3037
Coachs Corner @ Thunderbolt Savannah GA 912 352 2933
Frankies Food & Sports Atlanta GA 404 843-9444
Hooters @ Augusta Augusta GA 706 736 8454
Hooters @ Canton, GA. Canton GA 678 493-0369
Hooters @ Columbus, Ga. Columbus GA 706 596 4668
Hooters @ Conyers Conyers GA 770 483 5010
Hooters @ Cumberland Atlanta GA 770 984 0287
Hooters @ Douglasville Douglasville GA 770 947-8009
Hooters @ Gwinnett Duluth GA 770 497 0880
Hooters @ Hiram Hiram GA 770 943-8896
Hooters @ Kennesaw Kennesaw GA 770 590 8820
Hooters @ Lawrenceville, GA Lawrenceville GA 770 513-7260
Hooters @ Macon Macon GA 478 471 7675
Hooters @ McDonough McDonough GA 678 583-9003
Hooters @ Newnan Newnan GA 770 254 1687
Hooters @ Norcross Norcross GA 770 729 8441
Hooters @ Roswell Roswell GA 770 992 4540
Hooters @ Savannah Savannah GA 912 925 2536
Hooters @ Tara Jonesboro GA 770 478 2262
Hooters @ Warner Robins Warner Robins GA 478 953-7200
Mazzys Sports Bar & Grill Marietta GA 678 213-1688
Millers Ale House Rest. Inc. Alpharetta GA 678 277-2581
North River Tavern Sandy Springs GA 770 552-8784
Sports Page Columbus GA 706 641-9966
T.J.s Sports Bar Alpharetta GA 770 552-7700
Three Dollar Cafe Peachtree City GA 770 487-2388

Hawaii

Club Tsunami Honolulu HI 808 479-6631
Dave & Busters @ Honolulu Honolulu HI 808 589-2215
Eastside Grill Honolulu HI 808 952-6555
Kahului Ale House Kahului HI 808 877-9001
Kahunas Sports Bar & Grill Kaneohe HI 808 254-7660
Red Lion University Honolulu HI 808 949-5466
Round Table Pizza Sports Bar Honolulu HI 808 944-1199
Skybox Sports Bar & Lounge Honolulu HI 808 956-1600

Iowa

3rd Base Sports Bar West Des Moines IA 515 221-0150
Ameristar Casino Council Bluffs Inc. Council Bluffs IA 712 328-8888
Billy Joes Pitcher Show W. Des Moines IA 515 223-9944
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Cedar Rapids Cedar Rapids IA 319 396-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Cedar Rapids Cedar Rapids IA 319 378-8886
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Coralville Coralville IA 319 338-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Davenport Davenport IA 563 359 0800
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Iowa City Iowa City IA 319 887 -9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ West Des Moines West Des Moines IA 515 221-9464
Chorus Line Davenport IA 563 386-1833
Coaches Corner Arnold Park IA 712 332-9469
Courtside Sports Bar & Grill Dubuque IA 563 583-0574
Daytonas Sports Café Des Moines IA 515 331-0996
Hooters @ Davenport Davenport IA 563 388-9464
Hooters @ Des Moines W. Des Moines IA 515 224-9464
Longest Yard Council Bluffs IA 712-256-8033
Paddle Wheel Bettendorf IA 563 344-9646
Sports Fans Pizza Bettendorf IA 563 359-5555
L-Treyns 1108 Main Street Keokuk, IA (319) 524-3536

Idaho

Spearmint Rhino @ Boise (LCM, LLC) Boise ID 208 429-8229

Illinois

3rd & 22 Rock Island IL 309 283-2900
Arena Sports Grille Elmhurst Il 630 832-3742
Big Easy Bar & Grill Yorkville IL 630 882-8681
Brudders Bar Chicago IL 773 427 6404
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Bolingbrook Bolingbrook IL 630 739-2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Carbondale Carbondale IL 618 529-4686
Buffalo Wild Wings @ DeKalb DeKalb IL 815 754 9299
Buffalo Wild Wings @ East Peoria Peoria IL 309 699-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Edwardsville Edwardsville IL 618 656-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Elmhurst Elmhurst IL 630-832-2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Geneva Geneva IL 630 262-9464
Buffalo Wild WIngs @ OFallon OFallon IL 618 624-6464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Plainfield (IL) Plainfield IL 815-436-8130
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Romeoville Romeoville IL 815-372-2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Warrenville Warrenville IL 630 836-2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Woodridge Woodridge IL 630 969-9464
Chasers Niles IL 847 470-8800
Cly Bar Chicago IL 773 388 1877
First Place Sports Bar & Grill Hoffman Estates IL 847 359 3333
Foundry, The Aurora IL 630 978-2088
Fox & Hounds @ Arlington Heights Arlington Heights IL 847 590-9019
Fox & Hounds @ Aurora Aurora IL 630 236-9183
Fox & Hounds @ Bloomingdale Bloomingdale IL 630 295 9626
Fox & Hounds @ Schaumburg Schaumburg IL 847 884-6821
Halftime Bar & Grill McHenry IL 815 344-0345
Hooters @ Bloomington Bloomington IL 309 663 4668
Hooters @ Champaign Champaign IL 217 355-7682
Hooters @ Fairview Heights Fairview Heights IL 618 398-3374
Hooters @ Peoria Peoria IL 309 676-5603
Hooters @ Rockford Rockford IL 815 229-0539
Hooters @ Springfield, IL Springfield IL 217 522-9110
Idols Palatine IL 847 934-3474
Jerseys Pizza & Grill Hoffman Estates IL 847 765-0085
Jillians @ Champaign Champaign IL 217-355-2800
Joes Sports Bar Chicago IL 312 337-3486
JTs Porch Saloon Lombard IL 630 932 9596
Kendalls (Tailgators) Chicago IL 773 348 7200
Mollys Eatery DeKalb IL 815 758-2120
Players Bar & Grill Chicago IL 312 733 2121
Players Club @ Ashland Chicago IL 773 477-7769
Rock Bar Chicago IL 773 292 1094
Rookies All American Pub & Grill St. Charles IL 630 513-0681
San Marcos Grill Cicero IL 708 652 7822
Show Mes @ Carbondale Carbondale IL 618 549 3646
St. Charlies Pub & Grill St, Charles IL 630 587 4251
Stadium Sports Club Rolling Meadows IL 847 397-2440
Wells Fargo Sports Bar Moline IL 309 764 7424

Indiana

Andrus OReillys Indianapolis IN 317 289-9632
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Anderson Anderson IN 765 640-2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Eagle Plaza Evansville IN 812 423-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Green River Evansville IN 812 471-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Michigan City Michigan City IN 219 872 9464
Fox & Hounds @ Carmel Carmel IN 317 844-0075
Fox & Hounds @ Evansville Evansville IN 812 473-5721
Fox & Hounds @ Indianapolis Indianapolis IN 317 913-1264
Heartland Nightclub South Bend IN 574 232-0222
Hooters @ Castleton (Indy 2) Indianapolis IN 317 577 1477
Hooters @ Clarksville Clarksville IN 812 284 9464
Hooters @ Evansville Evansville IN 812 475 0229
Hooters @ Ft. Wayne Ft. Wayne IN 219 471 6776
Hooters @ Greenwood Indianapolis IN 317 887 9464
Hooters @ Indy 1 (Downtown) Indianapolis IN 317 267 9637
Hooters @ Jeffersonville Jeffersonville IN 812 218 9485
Hooters @ Lafayette Lafayette IN 765 449 9464
Hooters @ Mishawaka Mishawaka IN (574) 259-7786
Hooters @ Schererville Schererville IN 219 322 2024
Hooters @ Speedway (Indy 3) Indianapolis IN 317 387 9464
Jillians @ Evansville Evansville IN 812 425-1983
Jillians @ Indianapolis Indianapolis IN 317 822-9300
Kilroys Sports Bar Bloomington IN 812 333-6006
Red Ox Indianapolis IN 317 577-9400
Show Mes @ Evansville Evansville IN 812 402-7100
Wrigley Field Bar & Grill Fort Wayne IN 260 485-1038

Kansas

Buffalo Wild Wings @ Olathe Olathe KS 913 764 2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Overland Park Overland Park KS 913 341-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Topeka Topeka KS 785 783-2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Wichita Wichita KS 316 722-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Wichita/Northrock Wichita KS 316 636 9464
Emerson Biggins Sports Bar & Grill @ Wichita Wichita KS 316 303 9800
Fox & Hounds @ Overland Park Overland Park KS 913 649-1700
Fox & Hounds @ Wichita Wichita KS 316 634-2123
Hooters @ Kansas City Speedway (Legends) Kansas City KS 913 788-4668
Hooters @ Olathe Olathe KS 913 780-9465
Hooters @ Overland Park Overland Park KS 913 381 4668
Hooters @ Topeka Topeka KS 785 273-9464
Hooters @ Wichita Wichita KS 316 687 9464
Johnnys Tavern Overland Park KS 913 451-4542
Oscars Wichita KS 316 262-7123
Side Pockets @ Bonner Springs Bonner Springs KS 913 441-6700
Side Pockets @ Olathe Olathe KS 913 829-7665
Tubbys Sports Bar Manhattan KS 785 313-3788

Kentucky

Buffalo Wild Wings @ Florence Florence KY 859 746-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lexington Lexington KY 859 233-2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Middletown Middletown KY 502 254-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Owensboro Owensboro KY 270 686 7800
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Stonybrook Jeffersontown KY 502 499-2356
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Western Ketucky Bowling Green KY 270 842-9464
Fox & Hounds @ Louisville Louisville KY 502 394-7620
High Life Lounge Lexington KY 859 455-8890
Hooters @ Dixie Hwy. Louisville KY 502 449-4194
Hooters @ Dupont Louisville KY 502 895-7100
Hooters @ Florence Florence KY 859-647-2848
Hooters @ Lexington Lexington KY 859 269 8521
Hooters @ Newport Newport KY 859 291 9191
Hooters @ Preston Louisville KY 502 968 1606
Hooters @ Richmond, KY Richmond KY 859 626-3900
Solid Platinum Lexington KY 859 226-9516

Lousiana

Punchers Bar 421 N. Third St. Baton Rouge, LA (225) 366-6785
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Baton Rouge Baton Rouge LA 225 819-8438
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Bossier City Bossier City LA 318 752 3801
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Hammond Hammond LA 985-419-0101
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lafayette Lafayette LA 337 984-7990
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lake Charles Lake Charles LA 337 562-1299
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Slidell Slidell LA 985 639-3399
Champps @ Baton Rouge Baton Rouge LA 225 248-9333
Fox & Hounds @ Baton Rouge Baton Rouge LA 225 926-1444
Hooters @ Baton Rouge Baton Rouge LA 225 928 7221
Hooters @ Lafayette Lafayette LA 337 216 9464
Hooters @ Siegen Baton Rouge LA 225 293-1900
Hooters @ West Monroe W. Monroe LA 318 322-3224
Marleys Sports Bar Lafayette LA 337 235-2004
Sharps Sport Bar Denham Springs LA 225 603-9070

Massachusetts

Charlie Horse W. Bridgewater MA 508 583-7252
Coops Bar & Grille Quincy MA 617 472-2667
Goodtime Billiards Somerville MA 617 628-5559
Hooters @ Boston Boston MA 617 557-4555
Hooters @ Cape Cod Hyannis MA 508 790-9464
Jillians @ Worcester Worcester MA 508 793 0900
Zips Daulton MA 413 684-3272

Maryland

Baileys @ Germantown Germantown MD 301 515-8880
Break Time Sports Grill & Pub Salisbury MD 410 742 7665
Coburns Tavern Baltimore MD 410 342 0999
Fantasies Nightclub Curtis Bay MD 410 354-1217
Fletchers Baltimore MD 410 558 1889
Gentlemens Gold Club Baltimore MD 410 483 0397
Hooters @ Laurel Laurel MD 301 362-5668
Hooters @ Rockville Rockville MD 301 230 2134
Hooters @ Towson Towson MD 410 769-9464
Hooters @ Waldorf Waldorf MD 301 638-9464
Scores @ Baltimore Baltimore MD 410 528-1117

Michicgan

Baileys @ Canton Canton MI 734 844-1137
Baileys @ Dearborn Dearborn MI 313 277-3212
Baileys @ Troy Troy MI 248 435-3044
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Ann Arbor Ann Arbor MI 734 997-9143
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Bay City Bay City MI 989 671-3377
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Brighton Brighton MI 810 227-2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Canton Canton MI 734 844-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Clinton Township Clinton Township MI 586 293 9500
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Grand Rapids Grand Rapids MI 616 364-2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Grand Rapids 28th Grand Rapids MI 616 241-2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Lake Orion Lake Orion MI 248 814-8600
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Midland Midland MI 989 633-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Monroe Monroe MI 734 240-2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Mt. Clemens Mt. Clemens MI 586 469-0725
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Mt. Pleasant Mt. Pleasant MI 989 772-2898
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Muskegon Muskegon MI 231 799-2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Novi Novi MI 248 344-4019
Buffalo Wild Wings @ South Gate Southgate MI 734 281-2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Walker Walker MI 616 784-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Warren Warren MI 586 573-9164
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Washington Washington MI 586 677 9932
Hooters @ Flint Flint MI 810 732 0860
Hooters @ Grand Rapids Grand Rapids MI 616 977-9464
Hooters @ Kalamazoo Portage MI 269 381 4668
Hooters @ Lansing Lansing MI 517 393 7997
Hooters @ Novi Novi MI 248 465 9464
Hooters @ Roseville Roseville MI 586 415-9870
Hooters @ Sterling Heights Sterling Height MI 586 939-8199
Hooters @ Taylor Taylor MI 734 374 9030
Hooters @ Troy Troy MI 248 680 0509
OKellys Sports Grill Mt. Pleasant MI 989 772-2391

Minnesotta

Buffalo Wild Wings @ Apple Valley Apple Valley MN 952 997-2271
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Baxter Baxter MN 218 828-8900
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Blaine Blaine MN 763 784-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Champlin Champlin MN 763 427 9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Chanhassen Chanhassen MN 952 934 9453
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Columbia Heights Columbia Height MN 763 574-2356
Buffalo Wild Wings @ **** Rapids **** Rapids MN 763 253-2999
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Crystal Crystal MN 763 531-2356
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Maplewood Maplewood MN 651 770 9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Oakdale Oakdale MN 651-734-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Plymouth Plymouth MN 763 551-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Roseville Roseville MN 651 636 9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Savage Savage MN 952 226 1600
Buffalo Wild Wings @ St Cloud St Cloud MN 320 656 9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ West St. Paul West St. Paul MN 651 450-9464
Povs Sports Bar Andover MN 763 755-2323
Prime Time Brunsville MN 952 435-6111
Turtles Bar & Grill Schakopee MN 952 445-9668
Ultimate Sports Bar & Grill Waite Park MN 320 251-5580

Mississippi

Magic Moments Passajoula MS 228 769 1791

Missouri

Buffalo Wild Wings @ Cape Girardeau Cape Girardeau MO 573 334-9464
Peppers Sports Bar St. Roberts MO 573 336-2100
St. Louis Sports Bar & Grill St. Louis MO 314 961-3366

Nevada

Lakeside Inn & Casino @ 168 Highway 50 Stateline, NV 89449 (775) 588-7777

New Jersey

Cheerleaders @ Gloucester City Gloucester City NJ 856 456 6888
Club Risque @ Burlington Burlington NJ 609 747-8996
Hooters @ Hackensack Hackensack NJ 201 488 9229
Hooters @ Maple Shade Maple Shade NJ 856 482 9007
Hooters @ Paramus Paramus NJ 201 986 1530
Hooters @ Princeton Lawrenceville NJ 609 520-9464
Hooters @ Union Union NJ 908 964 5317
Hooters @ Wayne Wayne NJ 973 837 1876

New York

Buffalo Wild Wings @ Amherst Amherst NY 716 691-5691
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Elmwood Regal Buffalo NY 716 876-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Henrietta Rochester NY 585 427-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Transit Road Williamsville NY 716 636-6211
Champs Sports Bar Rockville Center NY 516 255-8350
Club 284 Massena NY 315 705-0109
Hooters @ Albany Albany NY 518 862-9000
Hooters @ Syracuse Syracuse NY 315 466 0066
Jillians @ Albany Albany NY 518 432-1997
McCanns Pub # 2 Massapequea NY 516 798-1496
Nathaniels Rochester NY 585 232-8470
Playwright New York NY 212 262-9263
Shenanigans Schenectady NY 518 382-8786
Victor Village Inn Victor NY 585 924-5025
Woodys Rochester NY 585 546-6900

Pennsylvania

Champs @ State College State College PA 814 234-7700
Club Risque Philadelphia PA 215 463 6900
Delilahs Philadelphia PA 215 625 2800
Dukes Bar Pittsburgh PA 412 207 1235
Fox & Hounds @ King of Prussia King of Prussia PA 610 962-0922
Glam Restaurant & Lounge Philladelphia PA 267 671-0840
Hooters @ Bensalem Bensalem PA 215 639 3322
Hooters @ Concordville Glen Mills PA 610 459-9494
Hooters @ King Of Prussia King of Prussia PA 610 337 2670
J.D. McGillicuddys Drexel Hill PA 610 394-6499
Just Sports Bar & Grill Bristol PA 215 781-9556
Purple Orchid Philadelphia PA 215 729-1955
Scorecard Sports Bar Wind Gap PA 610 863 5269
Wizards Lounge Philadelphia PA 215 382 4105
15 North 15 N. Walnut Street West Chester, PA 610-436-0287

Texas

All Stars San Antonio TX 210 593-0576
Als Sports Bar @ Westheimer Houston TX 281 493-9797
Babes Mens Club San Antonio TX 210 599-2836
Baby Dolls @ Dallas Dallas TX 214 358-5524
Baby Dolls @ Ft. Worth Ft. Worth TX 817 267-7701
Beer Bellys El Paso TX 915 599-2220
Big Johns Neighborhood Houston TX 281 498-5016
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Brownsville Brownsville TX 956 541-9777
Buffalo Wild Wings @ College Station College Station TX 979 846-3513
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Corpus Christi Corpus Christi TX 361 814-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ DeZaVala San Antonio TX 210 694-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Harlingen Harlingen TX 956 425-2525
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Killeen Killeen TX 254 690-1523
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Laredo Laredo TX 956 723-6243
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Live Oak Live Oak TX 210 653-8903
Buffalo Wild Wings @ McAllen McAllen TX 956 668-9677
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Midland Midland TX 432 694-9400
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Midtown Houston TX 713 650-0002
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Odessa Odessa TX 432 366-9453
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Pasadena Pasadena TX 281 487-0400
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Pearland Pearland TX 281-854-2929
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Rice Blvd. Houston TX 713 521-1100
Buffalo Wild Wings @ San Antonio San Antonio TX 210 269-9967
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Webster Webster TX 281-338-9464
Buffalo Wild Wings @ Woodlands Shenandoah TX 936 273-7777
Cabaret Of Corpus Christi Corpus Christi TX 361 289-5548
Cabaret Royale Dallas TX 214 350-0303
Chicas Locas Arlington Arlington TX 817 261-4091
Club Cheetah Corpus Christi TX 361 985-8822
Club Envy Brownsville TX 956 592 7273
Ernies Sports Bar Harker Heights TX 254 690-2582
Fare @ Arlington Arlington TX 817 640-8555
Fox & Hounds @ Dallas Dallas TX 972 732-0804
Frank N Stein Bar & Grill Sugarland TX 281 568-5593
Gators @ Euless Euless TX 817 858-9707
Gold Club @ Dallas Dallas TX 214 341-5544
Hooters @ Addison Addison TX 972 392 9464
Hooters @ Amarillo Amarillo TX 806 355 9464
Hooters @ Austin (Lakeline) Austin TX 512 506 9464
Hooters @ Brownsville Brownsville TX 956 542 9464
Hooters @ Corpus Christi Corpus Christi TX 361 854-9464
Hooters @ Dallas (West End) Dallas TX 214 979 9464
Hooters @ Denton Denton TX 940 442-6049
Hooters @ Grapevine Grapevine TX 817 410-9464
Hooters @ Houston (NW FWY) Houston TX 713 659 4668
Hooters @ Humble Humble TX 281 446 9464
Hooters @ Irving Irving TX 972 659 9464
Hooters @ Kirby Houston TX 713 527 9464
Hooters @ Lewisville Lewisville TX 972 459 9464
Hooters @ Lubbock Lubbock TX 806 281 9464
Hooters @ McAllen McAllen TX 956 971 9464
Hooters @ McKinney McKinney TX 214 544-8003
Hooters @ N. Richland Hills N. Richland Hil TX 817 577 9464
Hooters @ Odessa Odessa TX 432 362 5557
Hooters @ Plano Plano TX 972 422 9464
Hooters @ Round Rock Round Rock TX 512 341 9464
Hooters @ Seabrook Seabrook TX 281 474 9364
Hooters @ Shenandoah (Woodland) Conroe TX 936 321-2446
Hooters @ Spring (Houston Wings Venture II) Houston TX 281 893-9464
Hooters @ Sugarland (Stafford) Stafford TX 281 242-9464
Hooters @ Webster (NASA) Webster TX 281 332 9464
Hooters @ Willowbrook Houston TX (281) 970-9464
Hooters @ Woodlake Houston TX 713 975 9464
Lipstick Cabaret Dallas TX 214 348-5900
Mens Club @ Dallas Dallas TX 214 956-8800
Mens Club @ Houston Houston TX 713 629-9000
Mezzanine Lounge Houston TX 713 528-6399
Michaels International Houston TX 713 784-5900
Million Dollar Saloon Dallas TX 214 691-6757
Nicks Grille & Bar The Colony TX 972 625-0936
Nicks Place Houston TX 713 780-8338
Nicks Sports Grill Rowlett TX 214 412-7777
Oasis Lanes El Paso TX 915 855 1183
Palace Mens Club @ Corpus Christi Corpus Christi TX 361 985-1100
Penthouse Mens Club Dallas TX 214 267-8550
Perfect 10 @ Austin Austin TX 512 238-7700
Perfect 10 @ San Antonio San Antonio TX 210 344-6601
Pugslys Library Dallas TX 972 243-1111
R.A.s @ McAllen McAllen TX 956 682-6953
R.A.s @ Mission Mission TX 956 618-5955
Ringers Austin TX 512 495 1558
Ritz Cabaret Houston TX 713 944-6445
Rookies Sports Bar & Grill Woodlands TX 281 362-9610
Sams Boat @ Fountains Stafford TX 281 277-9333
Scoreboard Victoria TX 361 579-9863
Sports City Cafe Mesquite TX 972 270-2454
Stilettos Brownsville TX 956 504-0653
Stilettos II Pharr TX 956 702-6969
Sugars @ San Antonio San Antonio TX 210 340-1289
Sugars Uptown Cabaret Austin TX 512 451-1711
Ten Sports Bar Dallas TX 214 748-1010
Tiffany Billiards San Antonio TX 210 344-4646
Winghouse XVII Addison TX 972 716-9464
Wolfies I @ Houston Houston TX 281 440-9653
Wolfies II @ Woodlands Woodlands TX 281 298-9653

Utah

Teazers @ 366 36th Street Ogden, UT 801-395-1517

Washington

Freddies Club Casino Pacific Hwy E. Fife, WA 253-922-8882
Touchdowns Sports Bar & Grill 423 Airport Way Renton, WA 425-228-7500​


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

awesome stuff, thanks for posting.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man MMA really is more popular in Canada, honestly I live in a city of less than 100,000 and we have more bars showing UFC fights than some entire states.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Also Hometown Pizza, Bardstown, Kentucky
At least they are having the one this weekend, maybe they will have more if they have a good turnout

:thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Rock on! I drive by "Miller's Ale House" in Pensacola every night on the way home. Will remember that on fight nights.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

F'in' insane! Massive props!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

How long did that take you? lol

Good stuff though!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> How long did that take you? lol
> 
> Good stuff though!


lol i copied the list


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Where did you get that list from N1? 

Do they have it for Canada?


----------

